# Bass Fishing Basic Lures



## Tompatt (May 31, 2011)

Sorry if this is a repost, haven't been on this forum in a while..

I was wondering what should be in a beginner bass fisherman's tacklebox and what seems to be the easiest way to catch em? Should it a plastic worm or a crank bait? Also, what's your technique for fishing it?


----------



## Majorpede (Jun 1, 2011)

They have a ton of names. Stick baits, Senkos, Yum Dingers. I get the 40 pack from Gander MT for $10.00. 4 to 5 o/t hook Texas riged no weight. Give them to my kids, tell them cast it out count to 30, and reel it in very very slowly. My 7yo caught 5 this weekend doing just that. There is no wrong way to fish them.


----------



## randall (Jun 1, 2011)

Best beginner bait to me is a straight tail worm like a finesse or trick worm. It works everywhere and catches numbers of fish as well as big fish.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

To answer "part" of your question....

Once I started fishing cranks....I have a hard time going back to plastics....but I do. You should have both in your box, and "both" come in many different forms. Be careful of the bait monkey. He'll land on your back and never leave. :mrgreen:


----------



## dj722000 (Jun 1, 2011)

I like to use the Bleeding Bait Bitsy Bug Mini Jig from Strike King with a dark brown worm or pumpkinseed tube. Color is blue, black with red streaks and a red hook, top water plugs, Split minnow Rapalas about 3" - 4" long, black and silver or holographic colors, change the middle treble hook for a red one, red colored spinner baits with a willow blade with something red for a trailer, wacky rigs.......

Normally I work a pretty big area, if I dont catch nothing or get a bite in a few minutes, I work my way down the river bank until I get into some brush or logs, uprooted trees with some slow moving water, then jig them until I get something, around docks before anybody moves in and disturbs them. I constantly go back and forth. Object here is not to give a hard cast so the lure splashes down, nice and gentle entry so you dont spook them. Where you dont think they wont be is probably where they are. LOL Have to locate them before you can catch them so sometimes it can take a little bit.

And yes, watch the bait monkey, he is a nasty little thing with a major bite.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's how I would stock a beginner bass fisher's tackle box:

- selection of Senkos (or other "stickbaits") in assoreted sizes and colours
- selection of plastic worms in assorted sizes and colours
- a couple of spinner baits
- a coulpe of chatter baits
- a couple of top water frogs
- an assortment of jig heads
- a couple of varitties of plastic craws
- a couple of crankbaits
- some 3/0 and 5/0 EWG worm hooks, weights, beads and barrell swivels.

The best "beginner" technique (although a lot of seasoned bassers still use this technique, including me) is to Texas rig a Senko weightless on a worm hook, cast around structure or cover and just let it sink to the bottom. Fish will grab it on the fall.


----------



## dj722000 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is something to think bout: I read most of this when I was a kid and wanted to catch more Bass.

Another thing about fish, is they can see you even if you cant see them. There vision is all messed up. I read an article once about this, in darker water rivers, a bass for example can see up to 3 feet. Not in front of them, but to the sides, mostly from the top which is why they mostly attack or bite from the bottom towards the top at an angle. A northern pike can see up to 40 feet. A walleye cant see blue as well as a bass per say, catfish and bullheads are pretty much blind but a great sense of smell to locate.

This is why I believe that a light wind blowing causing little ripples on the surface, your better off fishing because it majorly refracts the light coming to this fish's eyes. So if you think you found a good spot, stay away and gently cast into it, dont make a lot of movement if you have to stand right where your fishing. Come on lets face it, our colored clothes dont even blend in with the tree and grass background, so ya, we stand out pretty bad and there checking us out and we cant even see them. LOL.

Thats why some baits, are dark in color except a few strands of bright colors, red, silver etc, or vice versa. Its is to only hold there attention while there coming up on it to inspect it, sounds and such are to bring them to the lure, lets them know something is wounded or just plain irritating to them, taste, thats fascinating, yes they can and are very fast at it, there little brains will make a split second decision to fully bite or swim off. A nibble is just them checking it out, smell and taste is at work here before they fully inhale it if it is ok. Sometimes. LOL


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 1, 2011)

this is very useful information! thank you!

got the lures down, now what do you put the plastics on? I know there are different types and sizes so which hook do you use? Also do you use a scent spray? Or is that unnecessary?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Tompatt said:


> this is very useful information! thank you!
> 
> got the lures down, now what do you put the plastics on? I know there are different types and sizes so which hook do you use? Also do you use a scent spray? Or is that unnecessary?



3/0, 4/0 and 5/0 EWG worm hooks will cover just about everything. Size the hook according to the size of the bait. I never use scent when bass fishing. Buy plastcis that are impregnated with scent/flavour.


----------



## dj722000 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tompatt said:


> this is very useful information! thank you!
> 
> got the lures down, now what do you put the plastics on? I know there are different types and sizes so which hook do you use? Also do you use a scent spray? Or is that unnecessary?



You can actually type into the internet browser, "Wacky Rig", "Texas Rig", "Carolina Rig", "Weedless Jig Rig" and click Images at top left of page and look at some of the different setups people have on there. You could also type in "bass fishing" and read up on some of the setups that are out there.

A weedless jig for example, just a weighted hook with a shape of a head of sorts, nylon bristle cover tip of hook, there is a rubber stranded skirt and different size hooks. Now on my part, i'll get one of these I like and take a worm, tube, pork rind trailer or whatever and put it on the hook so it trails behind the setup. It resembles a small fish having something. Have to try different sizes and colors until you find one that works for you.

As far as the plastics go, you can do pretty much anything with them. One of the common most simplest setups is called the "Wacky Rig". It's a straight worm with hook in the center and used that way. Yeah I know, sounds weird, but yes it does work really good. The pink looking lizard looking things that are about 7" long, yeah, a 9" bass will actually inhale most of that lizard so dont worry to much about that. Just dont get to carried away like trying to use something really huge if your only catching 10" - 14" bass. May or may not work to well. 

As far as scents go, I dont use them, but I do after handling them rub it in the grass to remove my scent and nasty flavor. Just remember, almost anything that bass go after a lot of other fish will go after as well. Especially Northern Pike. So be ready to have something handy to remove the hook from there mouth as you dont want to stick your fingers in there. OOUUUCCCCHHHH!


----------



## bassfishinh123 (Jun 2, 2011)

If your looking for a scent to use I would say. Try geting some. Mega strike. This stuff is great. There is also many different kinds and brands of scent try using different ones till you find one you like. Its not neccessary to use scent but I always think that it would help with the extra few bites that you wouldn't get just using no scent


----------

